# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Lemm 1661HD αποκωδικοποιητης-βλαβη

## terra

βλαβη σε αποκωδικοποιητη* Lemm 1661HD*,
Ηταν σε αχρησια 5-6 μηνες,τον συνεδεσα πριν μερικες μερες,
και κανει εκκινηση βγαζοντας ασπρη καρτα με το logo lemm,
(το ledακι στην προσοψη σταθερα αναμενο)
και αμεσως μετα χανεται & ξαναεμφανιζεται για να ξαναχαθει,
και παλι τα ιδια.Δειχνει σαν να παει να κανει boot αλλα δεν τα καταφερνει.
Τον ανοιξα να δω μπας & δω κανα πυκνωτη φουσκωμενο "η τιποτα περιεργο,
αλλα ολα δειχνουν οτι ειναι οκ-τουλαχιστον οπτικα.
αλαξα προληπτικα τους 400V ηλεκτρολυτικους(2) στο πρωτευον τροφοδοτικο
και 2-3 1000μf/10V πιο μεσα , αλλα τιποτα
Εχει καποιος καμμια ιδεα τι αλλο να ψαξω ?

----------


## ezizu

Καλώς ήρθες.
Θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις το θέμα σου στο www.howtofixit.gr επειδή εκεί εχουν μεταφερθεί τα θέματα των επισκευών.

----------


## terra

> Καλώς ήρθες.
> Θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις το θέμα σου στο www.howtofixit.gr επειδή εκεί εχουν μεταφερθεί τα θέματα των επισκευών.



@ezizu,
ευχαριστω για την υποδειξη,ανοιξα & εκει σχετικο θεμα
& παλι ThnX
 :Wink:

----------

